# mystery... what kind of finish mower is this?



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

I got this finish mower when I bought a 1948 8n Ford tractor... I can't figure out what kind it is. I've searched the images on google image... just can't find anything like it.

Note particularly how the top link support is made. It has a rail connecting the two support arms, rather than having those arms join at the top as most 3 point mowers have.

Someone said it looks like a John Deere deck welded to some other kind of frame. That may be... but I can't figure out what kind of frame it is.

Any help appreciated. 





Dan


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Dan! Don't know but it looks wicked tough!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF.
Is that some sort of ID tag on gear housing?


----------



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

Thomas, yes, it's an ID tag. I googled the numbers from it, and it refers to the gear box only, but that box was used on Land Pride decks apparently. I tried to find a Land Pride mower that had that same structure (looking at pics on the 'net)... but have found nothing yet.

Thanks for the warm welcome guys, it's good to be here. I own 2 8n's... a 1951 (or 52 maybe), and a recently bought 1948. I'm hooked I think.  

Dan


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm going to go with "home made". Looks like someone took a standard belly mount off mid pto mower, built a frame for it, so it could mount to a 3pt.

Which has me thinking, I have 2 mower decks like that, I could put something together for my ferguson.


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

the shape of it is strangely familiar to a belly mower


----------



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

*more info...*

we went over the unit today, carefully examining the welds and the paint. It's never been re-painted, and the color is evenly faded and weathered on both the deck and the frame... there are no holes or brackets on the deck that would indicate it had ever been part of a lawn mower. 

I should have taken a picture of the blades... maybe I will when we go back out to the farm (where the unit is sitting)... the blades are not like normal lawn mower blades... they're more like the gator type blades that have the deep sharpened notches... I guess someone probably updated those blades.

Whatever it is, it's not pieced together I don't believe. It's a dedicated purpose built something or 'nother... :/


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

you might be able to find out what decks they put that gearbox on if you have the #'s off it. possibly search some parts sites to find the gearbox and maybe you'll stuble onto the deck?


----------



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

film495... I appreciate the suggestion. One of the numbers on the gear box turned up a thread that referenced a Land Pride mowing deck. So maybe that's a clue.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

What the deck cut...42".46",48"


----------



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

*It works. *

seems to be a 60 inch deck as best I can tell... but as far as cut, maybe closer to 48

And it's working.  I don't know if it's a bush hog or a finish mower... but I will say this--it buzzed through field grass more than knee high, chewed it up and left a well mowed path behind it. We took it through several passes... it cuts very high grass down to a practically manicured finish.

Whatever this thing is... I LIKE IT! 

Let's just hope it doesn't break because I still don't know who made it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

What you have is a Land Pride finish mower. The company still manufacturers similar products, and parts are available through them.

Most of their products are sold through dealers and agricultural outlets. Good products.

You can reach them at landpride.com

Randy


----------



## country Gent (Jul 22, 2010)

Give RC Wells a "ATTABOY" Looks like it would be a "Grooming Mower" on Landpride.com


----------



## Dan_Newberry (Aug 10, 2015)

okay, I appreciate the input.  thank you very much. 

Dan


----------

